# No tengo 18 volts en parte de mi laptop



## juanbarney (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola a todos

Tengo un laptop Fujitsu Amilio  1703. El problema es que no se ve la pantalla lcd y si en la VGA externa.

COmo es de rigor hice las comprobaciones de inverter, cable etc y fui descartando hasta comprobar con el tester que en la salida del conector que va hacia el inverter (en este modelo va separado) no hay los 12 o 19 voltios que necesita el inverter para trabajar.

Comprobé las tensiones de entrada, correctas; comprobé el fusible que hay en la entrada de la alimentación y lo  mismo. También he comprobado que no hay voltaje para la alimentación de la pila.

Así pues me propuse seguir la tensión de 19 v y creo que desaparece en  integrado ? mosfet ? diodo ? una chip con 4 patas por cada lado  y que marca 4407 .

He buscado esta referencia pero no acabo de ver claro que es.

Podría puentear los 19 V ?

el inverter trabaja con 19 o 12 v ?

Que puedo hacer ?



Saludos y muchas gracias

Juan Barney


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jul 27, 2012)

juanbarney saludos amigo eso es un mosfet P canales referencia AO4407 busca el datasheet y mira como se mide con el multimetro, lo mas seguro es que tengas algun mosfet en corto pero si no sabes quitarlo sin estropear el impreso busca ayuda para hacerlo o herramientas adecuadas hay veces que no se colocan en corto sino que no cierra al ser gatillado, es mejor medirlo afuera.


Suerte.


----------



## tiago (Jul 27, 2012)

juanbarney: Sigue los consejos que te han dado y comenta las dudas que se te vayan planteando.
Pero *jamas* puentees nada en ese tipo de placas, o puedes llenar tu casa de humo.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 27, 2012)

Si el aparato esta fabricado de una forma y el integrado forma parte del circuito...es obvio que no podés puentearlo!


----------



## juanbarney (Jul 27, 2012)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
O sea que tengo que sacar el integrado del circuito (no creo que haya demasiado problema en desoldarlo) para poder testearlo ....
Se vende este IC en los comercios ?
Saludos
Juan


----------



## tiago (Jul 28, 2012)

juanbarney dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
> O sea que tengo que sacar el integrado del circuito (no creo que haya demasiado problema en desoldarlo) para poder testearlo ....
> Se vende este IC en los comercios ?
> Saludos
> Juan



No lo ceo,pero puede ser, lo mejor es que lo obtengas de alguna placa donante. Mira a ver quien tiene desguaces de portatil, ademas, encontrar un equivalente para ése tipo de componente no es dificil . Cuidadito al quitarlo, ó arrastrarás las pistas de la placa y adiós. Pon cuidado sobre todo en el pin Nº 4.

Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jul 28, 2012)

juanbarney saludos, socio si tienes experiencia en en electronica no esta de mas recordarte que asi como lo quitas asi en la misma posicion  lo colocas por eso lo del datasheet es necesario tambien, y para quitarlo comenta los desoldadores que tienes ya que si no calientan bien te traes el IC con el impreso minimo 30W el desoldador.
Si tienes alguna duda para quitarlo te indico como lo hago yo.

Suerte.


----------



## juanbarney (Jul 28, 2012)

Perdonar mi ignoracia pero he consultado el datasheet y no me veo capaz de saber como comprobar el MOSFET con un multimetro. Es decir, no lo entiendo.

Alguien me puede dar unas orientaciones ?

Por otro lado veo que en Ebay se vende, pero tal como dice Eduardo como tengo muchas placas viejas de Laptop voy a mirar si hay alguna. COmo saber cual son los equivalentes ???

Pensaba desoldarlo con aire caliente (soldador de aire). Es lo mejor ? o utilizo la estacion de soldadura ?
Saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jul 28, 2012)

juanbarney saludos, amigo el AO4407 tiene 8 pines, los pines 1-2-3 source (S),pin 4 gate (G),pines 5-6-7-8 Drain(D);es decir 1-2-3 son un solo pin,5-6-7-8 son un solo pin y 4 es un solo pin, en el circuito impreso (S),(G),(D) son tres pines independientes sin el mosfet puesto no debe haber continuidad de 0 ohm (es decir un puente o corto) en el circuito.
El mosfet se mide afuera del circuito para más exactitud, una explicación sencilla del mosfet es que trabaja como un interruptor on-off en donde estando en estado (off) los pines (S) y (D) marcan como un diodo y en estado de (on) marcan como una resistencia de bajo ohm es decir el valor de la Rds (on) que aparece en el Datasheet.
Para probarlo y colocarlo en estado de (on) cerrado, coloca la punta negra (-)del multimetro en (D) y la punta roja (+)en (G),manteniendo la punta negra en (D) cambia la punta de (G) a (S) y veras que (G) y (S) dejan de medir como un diodo y pasan a medir como una resistencia de bajo Rds(on) un corto prácticamente, para volver a colocarlo en (off) simplemente une los 8 pines sobre una superficie metálica y listo para que no tengas líos de hacerlo con el multimetro.


----------



## juanbarney (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola
He realizado los test indicados y me ha dado negativo. Es decir que el integrado no "cierra".
He probado con otro extraido de otra placo y lo sospechoso es que tampoco que cierra.
Como he pedido el integrado nuevo por ebay voy a esperar a que lleguen no vaya a  ser que  no lo esté haciendo bien

Ya contaré
Saludos
Juan


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ago 6, 2012)

juanbarney saludos, los reemplazos del AO4407 son FDS6679,AO4423,IRF7425,AO4425 si los tienes te sirven.


----------



## juanbarney (Ago 7, 2012)

Gracias Eduardo !


----------



## juanbarney (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola amigos:

Desgraciadamente cambié el mosfet y el problema sigue igual (el chip es nuevo !).
Lo peor es que tengo tres ordenadores portatiles de diferentes marcas que le pasa lo mismo, es decir que desaparecen los 19 vols en algun sitio y ni se ilumina la pantalla, ni carga la pila  y otras cosas.

A alguien se le ocurre que podria mirar ?????

Saludos y gracias

Juan


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 9, 2012)

juanbarney saludos, tu problema es que el inverter no prende la vela del dislay pero la imagen se ve al fondo de la pantalla?si es asi tu problema esta en el gate del mosfet, que no le llega el pulso para activar el mosfet, verifica el integrado de donde sale el pulso con el datasheet.


----------



## tiago (Oct 10, 2012)

*Juanbarney*
Cuando conectas el alimentador ¿Te enciende alguna luz? ..¿El conector de Power va soldado a placa directamente o a traves de un cable con conector?

Saludos.


----------



## juanbarney (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola

Los 19 v llegan a la placa correctamente . Siguiendo por el circuito se perdia en el mosfet y por ello pensaba que era el 4407.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 10, 2012)

¿Has mirado si alguno de los condensadores smd de los gordos te dá corto?  






¿El ordenador funciona? ...Porque si sólo se vé por monitor externo y todo lo demás va bién es un reballing casi seguro. ... Los mosfet se quitan con el soldador y un poco de flux.
Pero describe bien las averias ¿Que leds son los que enciende?  

No vas a tener 18 volt en toda la placa, hay varias alimentaciones, cuando el ordenador está apagado sólo existen dos: 5 V y 3'3 V, que puedes medirlas con el negativo del tester a masa en los contactos de las bobinas encapsuladas en ferrita. Las demás tensiones aparecen cuando le das al power, observa ésta placa en la que se describen los bloques para que hagas una idea.






Cuando hagas pruebas quita la bateria y prueba sin ella

Saludos.


----------



## juanbarney (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola y gracias ante todo:

Te explico de detalle:

El ordenador funciona bien pero hay que verlo por una pantalla externa (averia facil !, me dije yo).
Inicié la indagacion: inverter = correcto (probado en otro equipo), pantalla (idem) y ya empece a mosquearme pensando que tendria que rebolear.

Se me ocurrió medir la tension del inverter en su entrada ya que aunque la BGA no trabajase bien el fluorescente tendria que encenderse y entonces me cuenta que en la entrada del inverter no hay tension de 19 v (que es la que se transforma posteriomente en alta tension), solo encuentro los 3v del ON.

No hay voltaje, bueno quizá sino sale la señal de video bien no le de paso (pense) pero investigando comprobe que la patilla de conexion de la batteria que correcponde tambien a los 18 v (lo que recarga la beteria) tampoco tenía tension. 

Asi pues me dispuse a seguir la pista desde el conector de entrada y fué cuando en el primer MOSFET que en los apartados anteriores menciono me parece adivinar que se corta.

Por lo visto este MOSFET se utiliza como "interruptor con enclavamiento" o algo similar.

Pido MOSFET nuevos. Lo sueldo como se ve en la foto que te adjunto, pero nada varia.

Esta es la triste historia de la perdida de 18 v.

Alguna sugerencia ??
Te adjunto fotogreafias por si te orientasen.

Saludos

PD : He revisado los condensadores y todos estan OK, tambien los fusibles y tambien OK.






















tiago dijo:


> ¿Has mirado si alguno de los condensadores smd de los gordos te dá corto?
> 
> http://www.mabisat.com/c/49-category/condensarores-smd-npo-x7r.jpg
> ¿El ordenador funciona? ...Porque si sólo se vé por monitor externo y todo lo demás va bién es un reballing casi seguro. ... Los mosfet se quitan con el soldador y un poco de flux.
> ...


----------



## tiago (Oct 10, 2012)

El mosfet que has cambiado, me imagino que es de la linea principal de tensión, Tendrás 18 volt en uno de los lados (Patillas 123) ó en el otro (Patillas 5678) con el negativo del tester a masa.

El inverter no puede recibir señal de arranque, si el chip gráfico no completa el autochequeo, si existe algún problema con el chip gráfico, el inverter no arrancará .Excepcinalmente esto si ocurre en determinados modelos, pero no ocurre en el 95% de los casos. Puede que la tensión de alimentación de inverter esté comandada también por la gráfica. Dime una cosa al desmontar el ventilador ¿Habia un colchon de suciedad en el radiador que hay al final del conducto de cobre, donde soplan las aspas?
Si desmontas el conjunto refrigerador y miras a traves del radiador, ¿Puedes ver el otro lado con claridad ó está taponado?

Mañana postearé un mini tutorial de cómo fabricar un probador de lámparas para pantallas de laptop, si montas uno, podrás iluminar la pantalla independientemente del inverter de tu máquina y verás como tampoco hay video.

Saludos.


----------



## juanbarney (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola

Lo primero que hago siempre es limpizar a fondo todos los refrigeradores  y cambiar las pastas termicas de los componentes, luego el test lo hace corrector.

Entiendo que me dices que hay probabilidades de que sea la BGA que como no da señal buena no manda el voltaje al inverter....

Reboleo ?


(grandecision )


----------



## tiago (Oct 11, 2012)

La GPU. Si es lo que me temo.
Por eso te decía lo de la suciedad en el radiador, cuando esto ocurre, no hay duda.

Saludos.


----------



## juanbarney (Oct 11, 2012)

Gracias.
Pues bien, voy a rebolear. Ya te contare

Muchas gracias

Juanjo


----------



## tiago (Oct 11, 2012)

juanbarney dijo:


> Gracias.
> Pues bien, voy a rebolear. Ya te contare
> 
> Muchas gracias
> ...



OK. A la espera de tu informe.

Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 11, 2012)

juanbarney saludos, ya realizaste la prueba de conectar la vela fluorescente a otro inverter de otro laptop funcionando, con el fin de verificar si hay imagen en el fondo de pantalla que sale oscura ya que puede ser que hay imagen en el fondo.
En pocas palabras haz que la vela fluorescente ilumine con un circuito independiente al del equipo para no cometer errores.


----------



## juanbarney (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola Eduardo:

SI. Hice la prueba y es que no le llega la tension de entrada del transformador del inverter y no le llega ya en el pins de salida desde la placa base.






EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> juanbarney saludos, ya realizaste la prueba de conectar la vela fluorescente a otro inverter de otro laptop funcionando, con el fin de verificar si hay imagen en el fondo de pantalla que sale oscura ya que puede ser que hay imagen en el fondo.
> En pocas palabras haz que la vela fluorescente ilumine con un circuito independiente al del equipo para no cometer errores.


----------



## tiago (Oct 11, 2012)

juanbarney dijo:


> . También he comprobado que no hay voltaje para la alimentación de la pila.
> 
> Así pues me propuse seguir la tensión de 19 v y creo que desaparece en  integrado ? mosfet ? diodo ? una chip con 4 patas por cada lado  y que marca 4407 .
> 
> ...


 ¿Como sabes la tensión que tienes que medir de forma correcta en el dispositivo, aquí o allá, si no sabes que es: Un integrado... Un diodo ... Un mosfet que no cierra ?

¿Porque medíste en un mosfet de la entrada?. *Si la averia es parcial*, ¿Que razón tiene medir un mosfet en ésa línea de alimentación?
¿Porque has mirado la pila, si con monitor externo (Dices tú) se vé bien?

Por otra parte me hablas de "la BGA" ... ¿Te refieres a la GPU? ó a algún  BGA en particular que puede contener la placa?

Saludos.





juanbarney dijo:


> Hola Eduardo:
> 
> SI. Hice la prueba y es que no le llega la tension de entrada del transformador del inverter y no le llega ya en el pins de salida desde la placa base.



Eso ha tenido mucho mérito. 

Saludos.





juanbarney dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Lo primero que hago siempre es limpizar a fondo todos los refrigeradores  y cambiar las pastas termicas de los componentes, luego el test lo hace corrector.
> 
> ...




Pero hoy has probado un mosfet de entrada  ¿Porque?
Las otras averias eran diferentes ... ¿? ¿Que es corrector y que test les haces cuando pasa qué?

(grandecision), Si es reboleo. No es reboleo, ¿A ti que te parece? ... Dinos cuales son tus conclusiones.
Un diagnóstico sin examinar la placa físicamente,es simplemente arrogante.

¿Vas a rebolear?

Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 11, 2012)

juanbarney saludos, amigo no se si estoy mal en lo que explicaste, lo que yo te quiero decir es si ya te percataste si hay imagen de windows, ya que una cosa es que no prenda la vela fluorescente y otra es que en el cristal liquido se encuentre video de windows, si hubiese video de windows aunque no prenda el fluorescente por no llegarle voltaje al inverter , eso quiere decir que el chip de video esta OK.


----------



## juanbarney (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola Tiago : Te voy respondiendo a cada linea



tiago dijo:


> ¿Como sabes la tensión que tienes que medir de forma correcta en el dispositivo, aquí o allá, si no sabes que es: Un integrado... Un diodo ... Un mosfet que no cierra ?
> 
> En ningun momento dije que no supuese lo que son los componentes electronicos . SI es verdad que no dabia como comprobar el mosfet pero lo le lei en el datasheet
> 
> ...







EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> juanbarney saludos, amigo no se si estoy mal en lo que explicaste, lo que yo te quiero decir es si ya te percataste si hay imagen de windows, ya que una cosa es que no prenda la vela fluorescente y otra es que en el cristal liquido se encuentre video de windows, si hubiese video de windows aunque no prenda el fluorescente por no llegarle voltaje al inverter , eso quiere decir que el chip de video esta OK.



Hola Eduardo.

Si , si , ya se. No, no hay trabajo de la graphica, no hay "dibujo" en la pantalla, funcione el inverter o no.

Creo que fuiste tu quien me dijiste que eso podia ser ya que la salida de video del video externo sale por otros pins de la grafica que la del lcd.Gracias y saludos



Tal como me pides una conclusion:

* Me resulta dificil pensar que por error de la grafica no tenga al final 18 volts en toda la placa. Si que es cierto que la grafica puede quiza decidir si levantar los 18v si hay video externo o lcd, pero pienso que al menos en el conector hacia la batteria tendria que encontrar voltaje alto. Pero todo puede ser....  
* Estoy empezando a rebolear yo mismo hace unos meses por lo que el coste de hacerlo es cero, y el riesgo maximo.

Un saludo




tiago dijo:


> ¿Como sabes la tensión que tienes que medir de forma correcta en el dispositivo, aquí o allá, si no sabes que es: Un integrado... Un diodo ... Un mosfet que no cierra ?
> 
> ¿Porque medíste en un mosfet de la entrada?. *Si la averia es parcial*, ¿Que razón tiene medir un mosfet en ésa línea de alimentación?
> ¿Porque has mirado la pila, si con monitor externo (Dices tú) se vé bien?
> ...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 11, 2012)

juanbarney saludos, si es asi ya no hay mas que decir chip de video reflow y si no funciona reboleo.


Suerte


----------



## juanbarney (Oct 12, 2012)

Gracias eduardo, la necesitaré


----------

